# SKIN issues with our blue bully......



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

We bought our baby Isis (Egypian Goddess) 4 weeks ago. We have done so small rescue and rehoming but always loved blues. When we go her her skin and coat was beautiful. About 2 weeks ago she started getting these red bumps that had a white head and when popped had puss. It started on her underside and moved to her back. I am a HUGE fan of Tea Tree Oil and we would wash her in oatmeal shampoo and use the tea tree. Didnt seem to work. Then it said apple cider vinegar in a water bottle dilated with water 50/50 and spray her and air dry. Didnt help. The tea tree seems to take the red infected look away but she still isnt right. We put her on Frontline Plus after doing some research and thinking that maybe it was a reaction to fleas. We live in the country and treated our yard with Sevin as it was told it helps with the fleas etc. The thing is we have 2 rescues right now and I havent seen one flea on them or her. We also have a pit/boxer and she gets them but only on her lips. Its more like a white head. I pop them and put the tea tree on it and in the morning its gone. Its not a constant thing. With Isis she is always itching and looks miserable. In her arm pits she gets raw and it becomes inflamed almost like shes itching and biting and its getting infected from bacteria. Once again I use the tea tree and it goes down but not all the way. Her fur has gotten thin where shes itching and I have run out of ideas. She only 4 months old and I really want her to be happy and not seem so miserable. Any advice is welcome as I am up for anything. When we got her she was on Diamond puppy but our other baby Diva had a reaction to too much protein so we tried Blue Buffalo and now Loyall puppy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pictures would be great if you could.
Start here for allergies. It could be an allergy that turned into a skin infection and you should be treating for a staff or bacterial infection. It sounds like you almost heal it up but it come back, this sounds like you need antibiotics.
This thread is for allergies
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html

This thread tells you how to get antibiotics without a vet. Get the Cephalexin 250 mg and I would give 1 pill 3 times a day if the infection is that bad. Cephalexin is great for skin infections.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/15894-must-have-meds-dogs-owners.html


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

*PICS of Isis*

IF anyone has any ideas please let me know...thanks again


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks again. I was reading alot of your responses and got some ideas. I ran into a breeder awhile back and she said Tigers Balm. I didnt want to try it until I did the Frontline and Tea Tree.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Kinda looks like what my dog in that thread about Tempest looks like. Start with those threads I posted and go from there. I would also add fish oil to the diet if you have not already. What food are you feeding?
Also that looks like a staff infection and she needs antibiotics ASAP for at least 2 weeks. I would not use tiger balm.....


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

When we got her she was on Diamond Puppy. We switched her to Blue Buffalo but they wouldnt didnt like it. I was told that Loyall was a good food for pits and bullies so they are on that now.. I have been reading alot on grain free. Is that the best way to go? TOTW? I also have been reading about NuStock. Her coat has gotten really patchy in the areas with the bumps are. As far as fish oil. I know with anything there are products that have alot of non needed junk thrown in and the quality varies. Please advice me on a brand you may have used. Thanks so much. Luckily we have the Cephalexin from when my other was spayed and had a reaction to the sutures. Starting on it NOW!!!!


----------



## herman77a (Nov 3, 2011)

from the pic it looks like yeast. apple cider vinegar should be put in drinking water at 1 table spoon per gallon.


----------



## lovlee (Nov 4, 2011)

Mostly skin disease most serious we never forget any disease adverse effect so if we take any matter light then we never consider all matters depth so care your pet animals.
Kansas City personal trainer


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

TOTW is a great food, steer away from chicken as that seems to be the #1 culprit for protein food allergy. Nu Stock is a good product as well, for helping the hair come back. I used it on Ecko when Lisa advised it. He had a huge scar on his face from a staph infectin he had before I got him. Almost all of the hair grew back with Nu Stock. For the record, Lisa aka PerformanceKennels is pretty much the source of answers for darn near every medical or allergy question I've ever had. She's my guru.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IMO, looks like a contact allergy at first glance, but if you're also getting pustules that pop you also have a staph infection going on. PK is right on, get that pup on some antibiotics for 2 weeks. The antibiotics you need are cephalexin.... continue the antibiotics even after the pustules have dried up. it will just come back.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

also, a food allergy will affect the paws, neck/throat, snout and ears. So if she/he doesn't have those problems you are not looking at a food allergy.


----------

